# Post your actionscript 3.0 programs here (problems as well)



## himanshu_game (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi guys n gals, 

If you are a good at Actionscript 3.0 or if you are a programmer or just know this language then post you Programs here. By this way it helps learners a lot. Members can post their programs and get suggestions if there is anything wrong it......


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 31, 2009)

ya guys go on post some script... post any flash script even 2.0 .....well am learning flash ..I have 2.0 & 3.0 scripts.. will post soon ..this will be best for who knows AS2.0 & want to migrate or update to AS3.0. even I had many problem, as in class the are still teaching 2.0 but I managed to adopt (learn) AS 3.0 and made all assignments in both 2.0 & 3.0
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
oops after posting I saw it is a month old thread .. but still on front page.  no ptob guys go on & post


----------



## himanshu_game (Aug 31, 2009)

learn 3.0 only 

its a lot better .......


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 31, 2009)

gud initiative OP 

I'll post AS 3.0 or 2.0 when I get some free time.

Others can post any doubts too here. I can help if needed, from as much as I know abt actionscripting.


----------

